# Side step/rail mounting points



## lamo (Aug 27, 2005)

Does anyone have any pics of where their side rails mount? Because of the monocoque chassis I have no idea where to mount them.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Lamo, how ya going mate?

What sort of side steps have you got, so I can tell you where to mount them 

I have side steps on mine, but they're not the factory ones.


----------



## lamo (Aug 27, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Lamo, how ya going mate?
> 
> What sort of side steps have you got, so I can tell you where to mount them
> 
> I have side steps on mine, but they're not the factory ones.


I'm not too shabby, if I do say so myself. I actually don't have any steps yet - not too sure if I want to make them myself or buy factory ones. I have had a look at your pics with the factory steps and they look pretty good. I don't really have an idea of what I want them to look like but I kinda wouldn't mind if I could join them to a bullbar in the future.

Have you any pics taken under the body?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Mate, the steps I have are not the factory ones  They have been imported from South Africa.

Nissan Australia sells steps for the exy that are made by THESE guys and the Integra Side Steps which require no drilling.

Yes, I have pics of the mounting points on my exy and I'll post these up tomorrow.

Don't think you'll be saving much in designing your own side steps, there is a fair bit of work involved in that and you don't want anything going wrong when you're doing 110km/hour on the highway


----------



## lamo (Aug 27, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Mate, the steps I have are not the factory ones


Derr!
I just re-read your post, this time with my eyes opened. :loser: 

The idea wasn't really about saving money, more design freedom. Thanks for posting the pics.

Liam


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Liam,

Download the pics of the mounting points for my side steps from HERE


----------



## lamo (Aug 27, 2005)

Excellent! Thanks very much for that, mate. 

Now I need to start scratching down some ideas :jump:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

No worries mate and best of luck.


----------

